# Knit Hat Emma in Size Adult



## Knittingkitty (Sep 25, 2011)

Hello again, 

Just wanted to let you know that my new cute hat "Emma" is available on sale for $1.99 in my Ravelry shop till Feb 22.
Regular price is $2.99.
I really enjoyed making it!

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/hat-emma-in-size-adult


----------



## majormomma (Nov 2, 2011)

Why would you sell this so cheaply? Are you selling the hat or the pattern? You did a beautiful job.


----------



## dotdot (Feb 6, 2012)

must be for the pattern, yes ?


----------



## wilderness2000 (Mar 6, 2011)

So adorable!


----------



## willi66 (Aug 30, 2012)

Very pretty


----------



## Knittingkitty (Sep 25, 2011)

majormomma said:


> Why would you sell this so cheaply? Are you selling the hat or the pattern? You did a beautiful job.


I sell only patterns, and sometimes I put my new patterns on sale. I am glad that you like it.


----------



## raqeth (Dec 23, 2011)

Oh, this is stunning! And how wonderful of you to offer this awesome, awesome price! I love the colors you used and absolutely MUST make this one as soon as possible. Big, big hug


----------



## Patsy Ruth (Apr 19, 2013)

very nice!!!


----------



## Knittingkitty (Sep 25, 2011)

raqeth said:


> Oh, this is stunning! And how wonderful of you to offer this awesome, awesome price! I love the colors you used and absolutely MUST make this one as soon as possible. Big, big hug


Thank you so much, Raquel! It's pretty easy to make, and it looks very attractive. Big hugs and I hope you will enjoy this pattern!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

:thumbup: lovely hat.


----------



## Rainebo (Apr 22, 2012)

:thumbup:


----------



## janielha (Dec 20, 2012)

I think this hat is striking. Love the pattern of criss crosses and the contrasting color just above the ribbing. Is the little bow a button?


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

very pretty hat


----------



## jenny lyn (Jan 28, 2015)

how can we buy pattern?


----------



## jenny lyn (Jan 28, 2015)

I filled out questions to buy pattern when it came to print out pattern nothing happened is this legal?


----------



## Knittingkitty (Sep 25, 2011)

jenny lyn said:


> I filled out questions to buy pattern when it came to print out pattern nothing happened is this legal?


Jenny, I sent you a private message.
Thank you so much for your lovely comments and support, Everybody!


----------



## Knittingkitty (Sep 25, 2011)

janielha said:


> I think this hat is striking. Love the pattern of criss crosses and the contrasting color just above the ribbing. Is the little bow a button?


Thank you so much, Janielha! Yes, the little bow is a Sew-ology button.


----------



## tat'sgran (Dec 13, 2011)

Love this pattern..xo WS


----------



## mistymorning2 (May 29, 2011)

Love this hat! Would like to buy the pattern?


----------



## KnitterNatalie (Feb 20, 2011)

Love the pattern!! It's discounted through 2/22/15 BTW! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

Very pretty.


----------

